# Albany, NY - USA



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Albany (metropolitan population: 1,170,483) is the capital of the U.S. state of New York and the seat of Albany County. Albany is located on the west bank of the Hudson River approximately 10 miles (16 km) south of its confluence with the Mohawk River and approximately 135 miles (220 km) north of New York City.

Some recent shots of mine, while passing through there.


01

Albany, NY by ruifo, on Flickr


02

The Suburbs by ruifo, on Flickr


03

Hudson River by ruifo, on Flickr


04

Empire State Plaza Skyline by ruifo, on Flickr


05

Downtown Albany by ruifo, on Flickr


06

Albany by Night by ruifo, on Flickr


07

Capitol by Nigh by ruifo, on Flickr


08

NY Capitol by ruifo, on Flickr


09

The Egg by ruifo, on Flickr


10

Empire State Plaza by ruifo, on Flickr


11

New York State Capitol by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Albany, ruifo


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

That second aerial shot of the suburbs at dusk is lovely!


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Albany is Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## ZETA ENGI (Jul 2, 2019)

The downtown Albany, the empire of brutalist style.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more from Albany


----------



## ZETA ENGI (Jul 2, 2019)

Nice city!


----------

